# Firmware update version 4.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35



## bobgpsr

*Edit: Updated for ISO links and Toshiba announcement of version 4.0 firmware. See this post.*


----------------------------------
Firmware 3.0 is available for update by direct ethernet connection to the internet or by download of a ISO CD-R image.

Links for a download to make a firmware update iso binary image CD-R:
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-A35-3003N.zip
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-A30-3003N.zip
http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/firmware/HD-A3-3003N.zip

Link with an official Toshiba announcement.


> Firmware Update Information for Owners of Toshiba HD DVD Players: Models HD-A30, HD-A3, HD-D3, HD-A35, HD-A2, HD-A20, and HD-XA2
> 
> Firmware Update Version: 3.0
> 
> Applicable Models: HD-A30, HD-A3, HD-D3, HD-A35, HD-A2, HD-A20, and HD-XA2.
> 
> Overview: As part of our commitment to provide world-class service to our customers, Toshiba is supplying this firmware update for use by purchasers of Toshiba HD DVD Player models listed above. This firmware update improves support for 1080p/24Hz OUTPUT and auto mode(for HD-A30 and HD-A35), improves network connectivity for supporting the download of web-enabled network content associated with certain HD DVD discs, and also addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI related issues identified by Toshiba.
> 
> Important Note: Certain HD DVD discs may contain or have the capability of downloading studio-provided, web-enabled network content. To minimize any potential compatibility and/or connectivity issues, before viewing such content, it is recommended that you perform the firmware update process to ensure that your HD DVD player is using the latest firmware version.
> 
> How to obtain and install the firmware update:
> 
> 1. If you have broadband internet service, you may obtain the firmware update over the internet using the Ethernet port on the back of your HD DVD Player. Instructions for configuring the Ethernet port and downloading the firmware update can be found in the owners manual and Update Procedure sheet for your HD DVD Player. Here is an overview of the process:
> 
> BEFORE BEGINNING THE FIRMWARE UPDATE PROCESS, BE SURE TO REMOVE ANY DISCS FROM YOUR HD DVD PLAYER.
> Please configure the Ethernet port. You may need to turn on DHCP and DNS.
> After you have configured the Ethernet port, follow the directions in the owner’s manual to check for a firmware update.
> If a firmware update is available for your player, it will take about 20 minutes to download and install. Once the firmware update download process has finished, the players power will automatically switch off. You must wait until this process has finished.
> " DO NOT UNPLUG, TURN OFF, OR USE ANY OTHER FEATURE OF YOUR PLAYER DURING THE FIRMWARE UPDATE PROCESS. Doing so will cause the writing of the firmware update to the player to be halted and the player may no longer operate properly. If the player stops working, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at 1-800-319-6684 or HD-DVD Concierge at 1-888-MYHDDVD(1-888-694-3383).
> If no firmware update is available, the player will quickly exit the firmware update process.
> Please refer to the owners manual for additional details.
> 2. If you have a PC with a CD-RW drive that is connected to the internet, you may be able to download an ISO image file of the firmware update to your PC and copy it to a blank CD-R or CD-RW disc. For more information, and to download an ISO image file of the firmware update, select your model below:
> 
> Choose your model: HD-A30 HD-A3 HD-A35 HD-D3 HD-A2 HD-A20 HD-XA2
> HD-A30 Firmware
> Part Number: HD303003
> Instruction Note: INST2008-018.pdf
> Download ISO: HD-A30-3003N.zip
> 
> HD-A3 Firmware
> Part Number: HDA33003
> Instruction Note: INST2008-016.pdf
> Download ISO: HD-A3-3003N.zip
> 
> HD-A35 Firmware
> Part Number: HD353003
> Instruction Note: INST2008-017a.pdf
> Download ISO: HD-A35-3003N.zip
> 
> HD-D3 Firmware
> Part Number: HDA33003
> Instruction Note: INST2008-016.pdf
> Download ISO: HD-A3-3003N.zip
> 
> HD-A2 Firmware
> Part Number: HDA23003
> Instruction Note: INST2008-013.pdf
> Download ISO: HD-A2-3003N.zip
> 
> HD-A20 Firmware
> Part Number: HD203003
> Instruction Note: INST2008-015.pdf
> Download ISO: HD-A20-3003N.zip
> 
> HD-XA2 Firmware
> Part Number: HDX23003
> Instruction Note: INST2008-014.pdf
> Download ISO: HD-XA2-3003N.zip
> 
> 3. If you are unable, or prefer not, to obtain the firmware update by one of the methods described above, you may contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at 1-800-319-6684 or HD-DVD Concierge at 1-888-MYHDDVD(1-888-694-3383). and request that a firmware update disc be sent to you by mail. You can update the firmware using the firmware update disc by following the instructions provided with the disc.
> 
> Please note that if you sent Toshiba the Firmware Update Request card included with your player, you will receive an update disc by mail from Toshiba as soon as it becomes available.
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions:
> 
> Q1.What does this update do?
> 
> A1. This firmware update improves network connectivity for supporting the download of web- enabled network content associated with certain HD DVD discs, improves certain video and audio processing capabilities, and also addresses certain disc playback and HDMI/DVI related issues identified by Toshiba.
> 
> Q2.Why do I need to turn on DHCP and DNS?
> 
> A2.Turning on DHCP causes the player to automatically detect its IP address and other network information from your internet service providers DHCP server. Turning on DNS causes the player to automatically detect the DNS server address associated with your internet service provider.
> 
> Q3.I purchased an HD DVD disc that contains/has the capability of downloading web- enabled network content. What do I need to do to view this content?
> 
> A3.First, be sure that you have properly configured the players Ethernet port. If your Ethernet port is properly configured, perform the firmware update process to update the players firmware to the latest firmware version. Once you have updated the player with the latest firmware, follow the directions that came with the HD DVD disc or that appear in the menu of the HD DVD disc. Should you experience problems viewing such content, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at 1-800-319-6684 or HD-DVD Concierge at 1-888-MYHDDVD(1-888-694-3383).
> 
> Q4.The HDMI output does not work or works intermittently with the HDMI or DVI input on my HDTV or monitor. Does the new firmware address that issue?
> 
> A4.The firmware update addresses and improves HDMI and DVI connectivity issues. If you still experience such issues, try disconnecting and reconnecting the HDMI cable. Make sure your display input is set to HDMI (or DVI). If your display has more than one HDMI/DVI input, make sure that all connected HDMI/DVI source devices are powered on (even if not in use). If none of these solve the issue, please turn off the TV and the HD DVD player. Check all connections. Disconnect and reconnect the HDMI cable. Turn on the TV first and then turn on the HD DVD player. Should you continue to experience issues, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at 1-800-319-6684 or HD-DVD Concierge at 1-888-MYHDDVD(1-888-694-3383).
> 
> Q5.During HD DVD playback I sometimes experience pixelization, block noise or audio dropouts. Sometimes playback freezes or stops. Sometimes, playback is not smooth. Does the new firmware address these issues?
> 
> A5.This firmware update addresses various playability issues. You should also check to be sure that the disc is clean and, if the disc will not operate at all, that you are inserting the disc with the right side up. In the event that playback freezes or stops, press and hold the ON/STANDBY button on the front of the player for approximately ten seconds. This will cause the player to turn off. After the player turns off, turn the player back on by pressing the ON/STANDBY button, and then press the OPEN/CLOSE button to remove the disc. Should you continue to experience issues, please contact Toshiba Customer Solutions at 1-800-319-6684 or HD-DVD Concierge at 1-888-MYHDDVD(1-888-694-3383).
> 
> Q6.Do I need to install prior firmware updates before installing the current firmware update?
> 
> A6.No. The current firmware update includes all of the prior firmware updates.


----------



## SteveCallas

*Re: Firmware update for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

Cuts boot up time by 30 seconds? What was it before? :blink:


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*



SteveCallas said:


> Cuts boot up time by 30 seconds? What was it before? :blink:


I read reports of 65 sec power-up time going to 35 seconds for an A30.


----------



## thewire

*Re: Firmware update for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

That sounds right.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

Reports of version 1.3 firmware available for ethernet update. No docs or ISO links known yet.


----------



## mike c

*Re: Firmware update for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

ethernet update, does that mean I have to connect using a PC network? i can't burn it on to a disk?


----------



## avaserfi

*Re: Firmware update for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*



mike c said:


> ethernet update, does that mean I have to connect using a PC network? i can't burn it on to a disk?


If you don't have your HD DVD player connected to the net directly you can download the firmware here:

http://www.tacpservice.toshiba.com/ConsumerProductSupport/productupdatesandnotices.asp
http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvdfirmware.asp

Just burn the disc as an image, not as a data file and you will be good to go.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*



avaserfi said:


> If you don't have your HD DVD player connected to the net directly you can download the firmware here:
> 
> http://www.tacpservice.toshiba.com/ConsumerProductSupport/productupdatesandnotices.asp
> http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvdfirmware.asp
> 
> Just burn the disc as an image, not as a data file and you will be good to go.


I just now checked the US and Canada Toshiba HD DVD sites. Do not yet see the new firmware docs or ISO posted there yet for both the A3,A30,A35 or also the A1,XA1 that is tonight available via ethernet. It may take another day or so.


----------



## mike c

*Re: Firmware update for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

thanks guys. downloaded the iso file even before I receiver my A35


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update version 1.3 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

First post updated with firmware 1.3 info. Both ethernet update and CD-R ISO firmware download available.


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update version 1.3 (2.0?) for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

Looks like there is a new ISO image available as a zip file download for version 2.0 firmware

Files are named HD-Axx-2000U.zip with the "xx" being 3, 30, or 35.

Also some are able to do the direct internet (ethernet) to the player download. The normal firmware update notice release has not yet been updated for 2.0, instead it still says 1.3 .


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

First post updated with new 2.0 release notice from Toshiba.

Reported fix to playing BBC's Die Fledermaus for users with A35.


----------



## mike c

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

does it cut load time/boot up time on the A35?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

Caution on applying new firmware!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=993417


----------



## salvasol

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba D3*

I'm :wits-end: ... I downloaded the ISO file to my computer, but I can't burn a disc :crying:..

My laptop got frozen ... and the other started the burn process but at the end show me an error ... and gave me the option to try again; but I destroyed three disc and nothing :sad:

I'm using a CD-R disc and a CD writer ... I used a couple of disc from Office Depot and one from Verbatim (the best!!! ... according to the experts) :yes::yes:

Please help me with suggestions ... I don't want to run a long ethernet cable (25') :whistling:


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

First - remember that your PC or a MAC cannot read the resultant burnt disc. It is an odd file format that only the Tosiba HD DVD player can use.

Try only using 4x burn speed and do "disc-at-once". You must burn as a binary image.

The only way to find out if the resultant burnt ISO binary image CD is any good is to try it in the player.


----------



## salvasol

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*



bobgpsr said:


> First - remember that your PC or a MAC cannot read the resultant burnt disc. It is an odd file format that only the Tosiba HD DVD player can use.
> 
> Try only using 4x burn speed and do "disc-at-once". You must burn as a binary image.
> 
> The only way to find out if the resultant burnt ISO binary image CD is any good is to try it in the player.


Thank you ... I will.

Yesterday I try to update directly from internet (I hooked up a network cable from router to player, set up the connection, etc.) but it didn't work :hissyfit: ... there was a message; I can't recall correctly, but it was something like site not found :scratchhead: ... I hope is not that Toshiba discontinued their link for the upgrade :crying:


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

Use this program, Its called IMG Burn and works great and its free. It will burn a proper ISO image onto a CD rom.


----------



## salvasol

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*



tonyvdb said:


> Use this program, Its called IMG Burn and works great and its free. It will burn a proper ISO image onto a CD rom.


Thank You :T


----------



## Wayde

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

Don't be too anxious to get into that firmware update.

Apparently there are issues with Aliasing and the new patch. 

Anyone with a patched player and a sucessful 1080p24 setup tested chapter 5 of Transformers and looked for a severe aliasing bumblebee?


----------



## salvasol

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*



Wayde said:


> Don't be too anxious to get into that firmware update.
> 
> Apparently there are issues with Aliasing and the new patch.
> 
> Anyone with a patched player and a sucessful 1080p24 setup tested chapter 5 of Transformers and looked for a severe aliasing bumblebee?


Can you tell me more about this aliasing??? ... What is that?? ... How it shows in the TV???

Maybe that's what happenning to me :huh: ... Yesterday I was watching The Bourne Ultimatum, and suddenly the player started showing small squares (like pixeling???) ... It got worse and the player froze :unbelievable:

I turned off and on again, and if I played the previous chapters (the problem was on Chap 15-16) it worked fine ... but not on the problem spot. I played the regular DVD version, and worked perfectly :scratchhead:

Any idea how to reset the player to the original firmware (1.10 not 2.0)???

I'm going to try the DVD again and see if it works ... or can it be that I got a bad HD disc???


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

IIRC the problem was with titles encoded with the AVC (H.264) video codec played back at the 24p setting using HDMI to a 24p input capable display.

David your problem likely is not with the firmware but rather with the disc, laser pickup (OPU), or the electronics overheating.


----------



## salvasol

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*



bobgpsr said:


> IIRC the problem was with titles encoded with the AVC (H.264) video codec played back at the 24p setting using HDMI to a 24p input capable display.
> 
> David your problem likely is not with the firmware but rather with the disc, laser pickup (OPU), or the electronics overheating.


Thank you for the response ... :T

Can you tell me How can I check and eliminate all posibilities???

To check if is the disc ... I'm sure I can use another player, Right??? 
This morning I went to BB and played the disc and no problem there (I played the same chapter); I didn't use the same model that I have, I used A20 ... but I think this doesn't matter, Right???

If is the laser pick up ... It won't play any disc, Right??? ... I played the same movie but the standard version; and it played without a problem :huh:

I don't know about the overheating; this morning I played the same disc chapter and I have the same problem ... I don't think it was overheating because it was on for only a couple of minutes ... :crying:

Maybe I will have to return it to Costco ... but I don't think they'll carry any HD player anymore :hissyfit:


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

You could try one of those DVD lens cleaning disks from Radio Shack or Walmart. The Optical Pickup Unit (OPU) has a lens in it that can get crudded up with dust or a dirt film.


----------



## salvasol

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*



bobgpsr said:


> You could try one of those DVD lens cleaning disks from Radio Shack or Walmart. The Optical Pickup Unit (OPU) has a lens in it that can get crudded up with dust or a dirt film.


Thank you ... I will try that.

Last night I watched "I am Legend (HD)" ... and I din't have any problem :yes: ... I'm not sure what is wrong ... I'm going :dizzy: :coocoo:


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update version 2.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

Reports are that firmware version 3.0 is now available via ethernet update. No ISO download yet. Now up to version 3.0 for all the Toshiba HD DVD player generations (first, second & third).


----------



## bobgpsr

*Re: Firmware update version 3.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

First post in thread updated with ISO download links for firmware 3.0.

http://tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd3firmwarev3.asp


----------



## jagman

*Re: Firmware update version 3.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

I have an HD-A2 and an HD-A3. I just got the update disks in the mail. I've tried researching what this update does for the players but all I can find is info on outputing 1080p/24Hz. Since the HD-A2/3 don't have the hardware to do such things, what else can I expect from the 3.0 update?


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Firmware update version 3.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*



jagman said:


> what else can I expect from the 3.0 update?


The first post in this thread has all the details.


----------



## jagman

*Re: Firmware update version 3.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

I only have 1.3 so I'm trying to find out what the various updates since then added for the HD-A2 and HD-A3. Since this only mentions what 3.0 does, I'm missing a lot of what I'm looking for. I tried searching the net for a compilation of the various updates to find out what each added (specifically for the A2 and A3), but non such list seems to exist. One would think Toshiba would have that but I didn't see it on their website. Do any of you know where I might find this list?


----------



## tbase1

*Re: Firmware update version 3.0 for Toshiba A3, A30 & A35*

no problems with upgrading my a20 and a30. I also upgraded my sony bdp-301 last night as well.


----------



## bobgpsr

Now up to f/w 4.0. See this post.


----------



## owlfan12000

Does anyone know of any problems with HD-A35 after installing the 4.0 update? Do I need to install the 3.0 update before installing the 4.0 update? The FAQ for 3.0 says it includes 1.0 and 2.0 but 4.0 doesn't have a similar FAQ.


----------



## tonyvdb

4.0 works flawlessly and you can update it directly, no need to do the others first.


----------

